# Government contract ammo over-runs?



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

Can anyone give me an opinion on surplus government contract ammo? I found some surplus 155gr Federal HST and wondering if it would be a good purchase. Is there anything to be aware of when buying ammo like this. I think this stuff was being produced for Border Patrol or Homeland Security. Looks like it a great carry load. Opinions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if its cheap enough buy a butt ton of it and then practice with what you carry. since you didnt specify, you know 155 gr is usually 40 cal right?


----------



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry, yes I know. That's what I have. Getting ahead of myself. Thanks. Do you have a favorite carry ammo and if so what is it? I see a lot of favorable comments regarding HST bullet ammo.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

my favorite carry round for my 9mm's is the winchester ranger frangible sf.... its a 100gr +p.

i carry it for a few reasons, first and foremost is that i have a few 5 gallon buckets FULL of them and a case still in the boxes. a friend of mine in pennsylvania is in the gun biz and picked up a shitload (almost 80,000 rounds) that had water damage to some of the packaging. the ammo wasnt even damp but the exterior of the cardboard had water marks.... 

so i can practice and carry the same ammo... and since i believe in shot placement over marketing i feel that any name brand ammo is going to put a bad guy down for good.

just my opinion.


----------



## Swamp Fox (Oct 2, 2009)

No nonsense thinking. I like it. That's wise. Goes back to training. I guess all roads point that way for me. Just gotta get started. I have actually done some minor training with someone who at the time was S.W.A.T personal and a firearms instructor for our state police academy. That's been a while but at least I had a chance to run stress drills with dummy ammo and practice on keeping my head. Would like to do that again. If you ever find a deal on that much ammo you need to give a heads up to the rest of us poor souls. I would feel good knowing I had a stash like that. Ammo will be the next currency the way things are going in this country. Crazy.


----------

